# RE: Again - Fuel Rails



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Again - Fuel Rails*

Did some FR Mods. last night... Hope you all like...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, it looks very nice....I like the GTO


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fuel Rail Covers*

Image of 2006 GTO - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^ That was random. :willy:


----------

